# Iphone pré adolescent



## let56 (5 Mars 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

je reviens vers vous afin de glaner de nouveaux conseils 

Mon fils qui va avoir 12 ans souhaite un iPhone (il trace un vieux Motorola et celui ci commence à sérieusement fatigué), seulement il a évidement un budget limité de 200e. 
Je pensait à un 7 ou un 8 qui pourrait rentrer dans son budget.

Je vous souhaite une bonne journée


----------



## ericse (5 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
7 et 8 sont de bons iPhones, si tu en trouves à 200€ c'est bien.
Pense à vérifier que la localisation soit bien désactivée dans les paramètres, et essaye d'avoir un duplicata de la facture d'origine, c'est important si tu veux faire appel à l'assistance Apple.


----------



## let56 (5 Mars 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 7 et 8 sont de bons iPhones, si tu en trouves à 200€ c'est bien.
> Pense à vérifier que la localisation soit bien désactivée dans les paramètres, et essaye d'avoir un duplicata de la facture d'origine, c'est important si tu veux faire appel à l'assistance Apple.


Ouais je crois que je vais devoir faire une rallonge .....


----------



## Sly54 (5 Mars 2021)

let56 a dit:


> Je pensait à un 7 ou un 8 qui pourrait rentrer dans son budget.


Prends aussi connaissance de ce fil : https://forums.macg.co/threads/iphone-8-plus-desactive-et-sav-refuse-de-le-reactiver.1354905/


----------



## let56 (5 Mars 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Prends aussi connaissance de ce fil : https://forums.macg.co/threads/iphone-8-plus-desactive-et-sav-refuse-de-le-reactiver.1354905/


Super, merci c'est d'autant plus d'actualité que mon fils est également dans ce cas de figure


----------



## Sly54 (5 Mars 2021)

let56 a dit:


> Super, merci c'est d'autant plus d'actualité que mon fils est également dans ce cas de figure


OK, alors soit doublement vigilant !!


----------



## let56 (5 Mars 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> OK, alors soit doublement vigilant !!


Oh mais je le suis  On effectue l'adresse mail et code ensemble, et je garde tout. Il sait que s'il y a un soucis il doit absolument venir me voir. Il a un portable depuis l'été dernier, et pour le moment tout se passe bien (mise à part un oublis dans un bus...mais je pense qu'il a compris). Mais bon il veux être à la mode....et faire comme sa mère 

Je pense que je vais allé voir au magasin où j'ai pris mon 11promax, ils ont un 7 plus 128 à 275e, on ira ensemble et il payera, la grande aventure du coupage de cordon commence...


----------



## let56 (26 Novembre 2021)

Hello parce que c'est aussi pas mal de faire des retours. Le pré ado à son iPhone 7, avec le système de contrôle parental, très efficace et qu'il n'arrive pas à contourner  
Merci pour vos conseils


----------

